# 850Csi on eBay



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

This is the 2nd 850Csi on eBay I've seen in the last week, but at least this one seems to be genuine: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6130&item=2452239300


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

He appears to think much of this car, as its about 12,000 over premium condition market value.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> He appears to think much of this car, as its about 12,000 over premium condition market value.


That may be, but he did sell it.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> That may be, but he did sell it.


P.T.Barnums saying comes to mind...


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> P.T.Barnums saying comes to mind...


How many CSi's have you seen for sale in the last 5 years?

That's a rare car and it's not your average 8-series.


----------



## teejay (Apr 4, 2004)

There is another Csi on ebay, the next one off of the line, it seems #97. Reserve is 48,000USD, 10K more than the last one went for, without the Mparallel wheels (mileage is similar, and its a 2 owner). I don't care how expensive it is, if i had 50K laying around, I'd get it.


----------

